
BitPay blocks $ 100k Bitcoin donation to Amazon rainforest fire charity - wslh
https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitpay-blocks-100k-bitcoin-donation-to-amazon-rainforest-fire-charity
======
typenil
I’ve always been annoyed by BitPay’s proprietary invoices. But missing out on
$100k because of them... next level.

